# Standards breeders in the Midwest



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My girl Lily's sire is Ch. Safari's myDear Watson at Rio. They are in Illinois. While I have never dealt with them in person I have seen a number of Safari dogs or dogs with Safari in the pedigree and have always thought good things about them. Safari Standard Poodles Home Page


If you end up going further afield my boy Javelin's breeders are Delana and Mark Severs. Their foundation dogs have been Ale Kai dogs. Mikimoto is Javelin's grandfather. http://madelapoodles.com/

Good luck finding a wonderful puppy. I am sure you will get other good suggestions.


----------



## Deb (Sep 8, 2011)

*Not here!*

Steer clear of Gladystar Standard Poodles. Fair weather breeder, at best.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The midwest has many responsible small scale breeders. Some of these were on my search list, some I’ve met at shows or spoke with during my search, and others I have learned of through my breeder. Any of them would refer you to another if they don’t have what you’re looking for.

Jacknic breeds solids and partis in Michigan.
https://www.jacknickennel.com/

Spirit is in Minnesota.
https://www.spiritpoodles.com/parti-colored-poodles

Autumn Hills breeds solid browns and blacks, I think in Michigan.
Autumn Hills - Specializing in Brown Standard Poodles

Autumn Shades is in Ohio
Autumn Shades Poodles - Home

Tova in Michigan
Tova Poodles

And my boy’s breeder in Indiana, Crystal Creek, solids and multi-colored.
https://crystalcreekstandardpoodles.weebly.com/about.html

I’ve seen a couple training silver poodles for conformation at my club, and I wonder if this is them. No endorsement here, but it looks like they have a litter on the ground.
https://www.prairielandpoodles.com/home.html


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I find the breeder first, and then get on the waiting list. Even if the next litter is spoken for, people drop off, all the time. Health testing and personality beat color every time for me too. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## maybepoodles (May 13, 2019)

thanks everyone! i do appreciate the help and time you've given very much. i'll look into the breeders listed and i'm gonna try and hit up some dog shows as well. 

on another note, i was looking at this breeder (i LOVE their phantom boy, Valo and it looks like he's co-owned with Crystal Creek Poodles) but was wondering what y'all thought of them? they're in Louisville, KY. /https:/cosmiccaliberstandardpoodles.weebly.com/


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I’ve met Jordan at UKC shows. She’s an ethical breeder that is checking all of the boxes: conformation and performance titles, recommended health tests, and genetic diversity testing of parents. I know we often say that color is the least important factor when selecting a dog but, her puppies are gorgeous! It looks like she is raising them well, including the use of Puppy Culture. I’ve also met Valo, who is as sweet as he looks.


----------



## Marchie's Mom (Nov 18, 2016)

We live in the suburbs of Chicago and after doing my research and talking to breeders 3 years ago, we drove to Minnesota for our boy at Spirit Vintage Poodles mentioned above. Jennifer is a rock-solid breeder and breeds nice dogs, but what impressed me most was 2 things. First, she does a lot of socializing and giving the pups experiences while she has them. Second, she is doing vasectomies and uterus sparing spays, leaving the dogs with their natural hormones, but unbreedable. Our boy, Marchie, is incredibly social with animals and people, and thanks to Jennifer, is not afraid of fireworks or loud noises. He's 3 and a half now, and has never displayed any undesirable behavior due to 'hormones.' Jennifer breeds solids and partis and her dogs do everything from dock jumping to weight pulling to therapy dogs. Highly recommended and worth the drive.


----------



## Lagniappe (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a Safari standard poodle. I emphatically do not recommend his breeder. Since the day I brought him home, he’s had a long list of health and behavioral problems.


----------



## smsmith50 (Dec 7, 2019)

Lagniappe said:


> I have a Safari standard poodle. I emphatically do not recommend his breeder. Since the day I brought him home, he’s had a long list of health and behavioral problems.





Lagniappe said:


> I have a Safari standard poodle. I emphatically do not recommend his breeder. Since the day I brought him home, he’s had a long list of health and behavioral problems.


Hello. Realize this is an old thread but in case you see my reply, I’d love to have a conversation. I have a Safari boy too, about the same age, and am curious to compare notes.


----------



## agile.art (4 mo ago)

smsmith50 said:


> Hello. Realize this is an old thread but in case you see my reply, I’d love to have a conversation. I have a Safari boy too, about the same age, and am curious to compare notes.


We have a Safari boy (8 years old) with terrible tooth enamel issues. No behavioral problems though.


----------

